# Marzocchi MZ Comp, 100mm travel



## Joe-Joe (Dec 30, 2007)

I tried going to the Marzocchi website and that place is crazy, I just want to know if there is a x-firm spring kit for my Marzocchi MZ Comp, 100mm travel that I got on my 2007 Iron Horse Warrior 3.0. The fork is like a pogo stick and I am about 240lbs. 

If anyone finds an extra firm spring kit for this shock could you email me the link to where the hell I can buy it?


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

The problem is there is no spring in hte MZ comp. It's a Elastomer coil. No replacable options. 

The MZ is a suntour made fork for Zoke. I had one on my first bike and it's pretty much what it is, a cheap non adjustable semi suspension fork. 

Either put more oil and or a thinker weight oil to slow the compression down. 

Best bet is to save up and buy a real/nicer fork. If you are a big guy look for something with air assist. If that's a option let me know and I'd be happy to offer some thoughts....


----------

